
UAE used cyber super-weapon to spy on iPhones of foes - wil_I_am_27
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-spying-karma-exclusive/exclusive-uae-used-cyber-super-weapon-to-spy-on-iphones-of-foes-idUSKCN1PO1AN
======
ljf
Previous post on the same topic/news outlet:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19034853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19034853)

